# Fabio Fazio



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Aprile 2013)

Niente......







cioè uno cosa dovrebbe pensare di Fazio?


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Niente......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.....lo gradite come conduttore? Vi piacciono i suoi programmi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2013)

Abbastanza incolore come conduttore, però sa fare il suo mestiere. Che tempo che fa mi piace, lo guardo volentieri la domenica davanti alla pizza.


----------



## esjie (7 Aprile 2013)

Dovrebbe cambiare un po' il programma, son 5-6 anni che è uguale, almeno una volta c'era il rettore, c'era ilvio, e basta litizzetto!


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....lo gradite come conduttore? Vi piacciono i suoi programmi?



Era ironico Blu.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Era ironico Blu.



Ok, ti sei evitato sanzioni gravissime


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok, ti sei evitato sanzioni gravissime


----------

